# Stop laughing. I mean it.



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of picking up a Honda Metropolitan or the like, to get around in the city, for bids. I also have a couple jobs starting in areas of the city with bad traffic and no parking. Any day without the truck I can probably save 1 hour on a round trip to the other corner of the city.

These tiny scooters (the Metopolitan is just 49cc) fly almost completely under the radar - much less interest from traffic enforcement and parking, compared to even the smallest and blandest of conventional bikes. Though I hate to admit it, the low center of gravity is a significant safety advantage at my age.

Anyone have any experience with them? Are they reliable?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

When I was a kid those style of "bikes" were Vespa's.

You'd see them all over Bezerkley.

If it's Honda probably pretty reliable.

You looking at the pink one or the purple?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Might work of out good... This one perfect for cleanup day


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Fat chicks and mopeds.....fun to ride until your buddy catches you on one.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

griz said:


> When I was a kid those style of "bikes" were Vespa's.
> 
> You'd see them all over Bezerkley.
> 
> ...


Toss-up between hi-viz yellow (my sons are worried about my safety), or ignore-me-gray (my wife doesn't want it to get stolen).

One of the things about S.F. is that an older guy on a pink or purple Vespa wouldn't be an unusual sight. I do love this city. As for Vespas, they are very popular right now; they're also expensive and a hot target for theft.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I think it's a great idea. 

Would you get the scooter (and helmet, obviously) lettered?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Agility said:


> I think it's a great idea.
> 
> Would you get the scooter (and helmet, obviously) lettered?


I was thinking flames and skulls, but now that you mention it.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Stop Laughing. I Mean It.*

I'm picturing company lettering and tubes full of plans along the side.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You'll need to get the racks custom built.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Honda ruckus


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with any of this. I bet the mpg is slightly better than your truck gets. I think your 49 cc scooter would be the bees knees.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a Honda Metropolitan or the like, to get around in the city, for bids. I also have a couple jobs starting in areas of the city with bad traffic and no parking. Any day without the truck I can probably save 1 hour on a round trip to the other corner of the city.
> 
> These tiny scooters (the Metopolitan is just 49cc) fly almost completely under the radar - much less interest from traffic enforcement and parking, compared to even the smallest and blandest of conventional bikes. Though I hate to admit it, the low center of gravity is a significant safety advantage at my age.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them? Are they reliable?


I think in Cali you can split lanes, in ON we can't.

I've used my bike on a few meetings and estimates but it's always a massive pain in the ass.

- Poor access to GPS.
- You don't have any tools to take things apart to help you make an accurate bid.
- You don't have a ladder to get a closer look at things.
- You don't have easy access to a phone to let them know you are running late.

In your head it's a great idea, but when you actually do it, it doesn't save any time or money.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> When I was a kid those style of "bikes" were Vespa's.
> 
> You'd see them all over Bezerkley.
> 
> ...


Lambretta - don't forget those...

Cushman Eagles too...


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I've so far shown up to 4 estimates on my honda rebel.

Sold 3 of them. Actually sold 4 of them....the 3rd called me back an hour later and backed out on me. 3 out of four--that's a winning streak, for me.

For what i do, I can fit all needful estimating materials in a back pack...300 foot tape measure, regular tape measure, camera, job portfolio and camera. The lack of access to gps....causes me to pre-plan.

Besides, the only real gear I need to sell is knowledge and a smile.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Might as well rainbow it out....


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you ever actually ridden a 50cc scooter. They really are slow. I would step up to a 125cc. Basically looks the same and should still be under the radar. You'll need an actual license, but you can keep up with traffic and still get good mpg. Definitely company logo. Red.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Around here, a man on a 49cc usually means he had a DUI


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Might as well rainbow it out....


It's got Bob's name aaaaaaall over it:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I had a Ruckus, and my wife had a Metropolitan. For a short while. 
It was just too dang scary trying to navigate city streets between cyclists, and vehicles. The 49 cc is just enough to get you in trouble, but not enough juice to get you out when you need to. The hills in SanFran will probably amplify that.

The teenagers used them more than we did. Eventually sold them.

I would rather get a motorcycle.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Agility said:


> I'm picturing company lettering and tubes full of plans along the side.


Lots of architects do this. They drive up to the site and park on the sidewalk, or drive it in the front door, sometimes.



Californiadecks said:


> You'll need to get the racks custom built.


Backpack.



NCMCarpentry said:


> Honda ruckus


The thieves like them too much. And they cost significantly more than the Metropolitan, I believe. This is about function, not style.



Rock Headed said:


> I've so far shown up to 4 estimates on my honda rebel.
> 
> Sold 3 of them. Actually sold 4 of them....the 3rd called me back an hour later and backed out on me. 3 out of four--that's a winning streak, for me.
> 
> ...


A Rebel is the other option - bland, not attractive to thieves. You can't get away with parking it on the sidewalk, though. Yeah, if I can't find my way to a job in the city without GPS, I'm in trouble.



SmallTownGuy said:


> It's got Bob's name aaaaaaall over it:


That might help close deals.



Lettusbee said:


> I had a Ruckus, and my wife had a Metropolitan. For a short while.
> It was just too dang scary trying to navigate city streets between cyclists, and vehicles. The 49 cc is just enough to get you in trouble, but not enough juice to get you out when you need to. The hills in SanFran will probably amplify that.
> 
> The teenagers used them more than we did. Eventually sold them.
> ...


The hills could be an issue - I'm 175-185 depending on how much food my sons leave in the pan that week. Probably a good idea for me to rent one for a couple days and see if I'll make it up and down the hills.

We'll see.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Lambretta - don't forget those...
> 
> Cushman Eagles too...


If I got a Cushman Eagle I'd have to follow up with a teardrop trailer and who knows what else.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I can see how that would work for you in the city. But around here every 10th vehicle you meet on the road is a scooter being driven by a drunk with a crack ho on the back, hanging on for dear life :whistling

And at least once a week on the a.m. news, the headlines are always " another scooter rider ran over and killed"

I wouldn't ride one around here if fuel was $10 a gallon. :no:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Never tell me not to laugh, Bob. :laughing:


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Bob
Get one of those used SFMTA parking cushmans


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

That thing can barely get out its own way, not to mention you don't live in the most level streets place!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

All kidding aside, I've lived up there, driving is a *****, let alone parking. I would have no problem driving around giving estimates on one of those things. Then again, I could careless what others think of me. You have to be comfortable in your own skin to pull it off, but I think you are that way Bob.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> All kidding aside, I've lived up there, driving is a *****, let alone parking. I would have no problem driving around giving estimates on one of those things. Then again, I could careless what others think of me. You have to be comfortable in your own skin to pull it off, but I think you are that way Bob.


could or couldn't care less? :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> could or couldn't care less? :laughing:


Good point


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was in high school, I once ditched cop on a Honda Elite 125 scooter riding on the sidewalk and through the green belt, he couldn't follow in his police cruiser. LOL What happened to those good old days, when my back was not fvcked up?

Now I have to go to my archives and look for a picture of my scooter and minibike. Come to think of it, did we have cameras back then? LOL


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, I had a brand new 1982 yamahopper in high school, I believe it was this one here.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

They're great til you crash..............


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

colevalleytim said:


> Bob
> Get one of those used SFMTA parking cushmans


The interceptors are pretty expensive. The old ones, the trucksters, are less if you need a hobby (I don't).


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

m1911 said:


> When I was in high school, I once ditched cop on a Honda Elite 125 scooter riding on the sidewalk and through the green belt, he couldn't follow in his police cruiser. LOL What happened to those good old days, when my back was not fvcked up?
> 
> Now I have to go to my archives and look for a picture of my scooter and minibike. Come to think of it, did we have cameras back then? LOL


One reason this came up is that I have an employee with an Elite from the 80s. I'd buy an old Elite, but the few still around have a lot of miles.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rio said:


> They're great til you crash..............


Yep. The working assumption is that everyone bigger is out to kill you first, get to their destination second.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yep. The working assumption is that everyone bigger is out to kill you first, get to their destination second.


And you gotta have eyes on the back of your head. Because don't count on the other guy to be paying attention!
My friend got hit on his Harley when he was sitting at the light. Knocked him clear across the street, he was lucky he didn't get run over, and _only_ badly broke one arm. $20k bike totaled. One year in physical therapy and his arm is still fvcked up. The other guys insurance was not enough. I'll never buy a motorcycle in Cali. Too many fvckers out here trying to kill you. 
If you do decide to go the scooter route, ride close to the sidewalk as much as possible, and be on alert at all times. Get a brightly colored tall flag for it, no shame in being seen. :blink:


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

I want one of these to deploy off the dump truck, maybe from a nice underbody rack. Would be great for picking up lunch when i don't want to disconnect the trailer, find a spot to park the truck in town etc.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

No way would I feel comfortable. You can't anticipate what drivers may do next when they can't see you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well if it helps. I was hit head on, woke up in a trauma center with two broken feet, I was blind (freaked me out so much they had to strap me to the bed) had a concussion and 57 metal staples in my inner thigh, which eventually needed debreeding. To make things worse it was a hit and run. This was in Texas in 1993. I've healed since. Sometimes I wonder if these pains are from that are from old age.

It was a Yamaha 650 special


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Well if it helps. I was hit head on, woke up in a trauma center with two broken feet, I was blind (freaked me out so much they had to strap me to the bed) had a concussion and 57 metal staples in my inner thigh, which eventually needed debreeding. To make things worse it was a hit and run. This was in Texas in 1993. I've healed since. Sometimes I wonder if these pains are from that are from old age.
> 
> It was a Yamaha 650 special



Glad you're still with us! 

I would love a motorcycle but I don't want to open the door to what could happen to my family if there was ever an accident.

I'm going to buy a house with land so I can play around off-road instead.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> If I got a Cushman Eagle I'd have to follow up with a teardrop trailer and who knows what else.


Get a red one.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Well if it helps. I was hit head on, woke up in a trauma center with two broken feet, I was blind (freaked me out so much they had to strap me to the bed) had a concussion and 57 metal staples in my inner thigh, which eventually needed debreeding. To make things worse it was a hit and run. This was in Texas in 1993. I've healed since. Sometimes I wonder if these pains are from that are from old age.
> 
> It was a Yamaha 650 special


I faired better than you. Went into this tunnel at Cody, met an old man in a turquoise Ford pickemup truck driving around somebody *while in the tunnel*. Me an Harley tried our luck at riding the wall, came out upside down, skidded FOREVER.

My buddy and his wife had been waiting at the turnout for me to show up. When Yoshi saw me/it exit the tunnel, she ran right over to the bike and said "Jedus Clize Johnny, you bike is scatched up badz- velly BAD!" (She's Japanese).

At that exact moment, I didn't care if I owned a motorcycle, let alone what condition it was in.

Beyond the road rash, we both came out of it purty good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, doen't matter how careful you are you can't control the idiots. 

I was on a winding road and some fool thought he would cut corners. Well because one corner the view was obstructed I get nailed head on at about 40 miles an hour. I remember trying to get up to get him to stop and help me as he drove away. I then collapsed in the middle of the road and that's all I remember until the trauma center in Fort Worth TX.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A few weeks later I was sitting in a bar still with crutches. I guy over heard me telling someone it was a yellow Cadillac that hit me. He sat down next to me and said if you ever mention a yellow Cadillac again I will kill you and bury you straight up and down like a fence post and the backhoe will never find you. He got up and walked away. I think I just met the guy that hit me. He had just got out of prison and was on parole. Needless to say I soon moved back here .


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone know about the Chinese clone scooters? I stopped in a dealership on the way to a job, and it was all Honda and Vespa knockoffs, for $800, $1000, $1500, about 1/3 the price of the originals. Of course the quality isn't there, but then again I own a Ridgid trim router that cost less than 1/4 of the Festool, and it does the job just fine.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Why???


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave in Pa said:


> Why???


Why get a scooter? I have site around the city for work or bids, where I can get be on the job 15 minutes after leaving home or leaving another site if I'm on a scooter, or 45 minutes later if I'm in my truck, what with traffic and the scarcity of parking. I have a couple jobs starting up in particularly difficult neighborhoods, so I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Why get a scooter? I have site around the city for work or bids, where I can get be on the job 15 minutes after leaving home or leaving another site if I'm on a scooter, or 45 minutes later if I'm in my truck, what with traffic and the *scarcity of parking*. *I have a couple jobs starting up in particularly difficult neighborhoods,* so I'm looking for ideas.


Oh, well then - hands down get a tank.

Make your own parking spot and impress the hoodies while doing it.

Say, don't you have any touristy places where they rent those scoots by the day?


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Why get a scooter? I have site around the city for work or bids, where I can get be on the job 15 minutes after leaving home or leaving another site if I'm on a scooter, or 45 minutes later if I'm in my truck, what with traffic and the scarcity of parking. I have a couple jobs starting up in particularly difficult neighborhoods, so I'm looking for ideas.


I DON"T mean to cause a issue here! Nor miss any-one off! 

BUT, why? It rains, wet, sun, hot, snow, opps!, just don't see it as a help for the cause??


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Dave in Pa said:


> I DON"T mean to cause a issue here! Nor miss any-one off!
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, why? It rains, wet, sun, hot, snow, opps!, just don't see it as a help for the cause??



He's in California. There are probably less than 10 days out of the year he couldn't ride it... Lol


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> He's in California. There are probably less than 10 days out of the year he couldn't ride it... Lol


I agree! But can SOMEONE tell me, I am from the Pittsburgh PA area, in the town area "DAILY". If traffic is bad, as it is here as well, in CA, what a SCOOTER will do for ya, or get there faster? 
I am confused here?? Or just me? 

Do they need a plate/registry to operate on the road? Pay the freight needed?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave in Pa said:


> I agree! But can SOMEONE tell me, I am from the Pittsburgh PA area, in the town area "DAILY". If traffic is bad, as it is here as well, in CA, what a SCOOTER will do for ya, or get there faster?
> *I am confused here?? Or just me? *
> 
> Do they need a plate/registry to operate on the road? Pay the freight needed?


It's just you.


*"I also have a couple jobs starting in areas of the city with bad traffic and no parking."*


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave in Pa said:


> I agree! But can SOMEONE tell me, I am from the Pittsburgh PA area, in the town area "DAILY". If traffic is bad, as it is here as well, in CA, what a SCOOTER will do for ya, or get there faster?
> I am confused here?? Or just me?
> 
> Do they need a plate/registry to operate on the road? Pay the freight needed?


Out of thanks or I'd thank your post.

Weather - Unless the drought breaks for real, I'm not likely to see 5 weather days in the next 300.

Traffic - All city streets, no highway, backed up all the time. 2 or 3 light changes to get through many intersections. The scooter can ride between lanes. I have one employee with a scooter who often travels from site to site at the same time I do. We leave at the same time; when I get there he's sitting on the stoop, finishing the coffee and cake from the Starbucks 2 blocks away.

Parking - There just isn't any near many job sites, especially for a truck. What little there is, is metered. The top of Russian or Telegraph hill - nothing.

Yes, you need plates. You don't even need a license to drive the 50cc units (you can't go on the highway with them, nor should you go on the highway with a 50cc engine).

No, it's not killing me to drive the truck. But there's an economic reason that many contractors and architects in this city ride motorcycles or scooters.

Bob

Edit: For appointments downtown or on Russian Hill (5 miles away) I normally give myself 1 hour of travel time. I'm usually there with 10 or 15 minutes to spare, but am sometimes late.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Anyone know about the Chinese clone scooters? I stopped in a dealership on the way to a job, and it was all Honda and Vespa knockoffs, for $800, $1000, $1500, about 1/3 the price of the originals. Of course the quality isn't there, but then again I own a Ridgid trim router that cost less than 1/4 of the Festool, and it does the job just fine.



We just bought a Chinese 110 atv for my son for Christmas. Like you said, the quality isn't great when you look up close, but so far it's holding up fine. He's only 3 though, so it won't see the wear and tear a scooter will riding the roads. For a fraction of the price it was a good decision for us.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MDjim said:


> We just bought a Chinese 110 atv for my son for Christmas. Like you said, the quality isn't great when you look up close, but so far it's holding up fine. He's only 3 though, so it won't see the wear and tear a scooter will riding the roads. For a fraction of the price it was a good decision for us.


Out of thanks; thanks.


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Bob
I've been working in SF for 20 years, traffic is as bad as 2000, but it never takes me an hour to get across town.

Scooters are a good idea, but be careful. Everybody I know with one has been hit by a cab or delivery truck.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know how you guys work in that environment. I have a meeting like 15-20 miles away. I'll probably leave 30 minutes early so I can stop for some food and fuel.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

colevalleytim said:


> Bob
> I've been working in SF for 20 years, traffic is as bad as 2000, but it never takes me an hour to get across town.
> 
> Scooters are a good idea, but be careful. Everybody I know with one has been hit by a cab or delivery truck.


Stonestown to Telegraph Hill, parked and ringing the doorbell? Never one hour?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's got Bob's name aaaaaaall over it:


Well would you look at that... It really does.


----------

